# Man & Dogs Play Tug of War With Christmas Tree



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoy!

https://www.facebook.com/erin.c.sharkey/videos/10102779370597947/


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that was truly LOL.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

soooo funny!!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Very funny! Thanks for sharing this, definitely made me laugh!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

LOL! Hahahaha that is so great


----------

